# 縁



## jbhden

I'm not sure how tattoo topics are generally received around here, but I thought this was as good a place as any to get some alternative perspectives on a tentative tattoo design.  For a few years now I've been taken with the concept of 縁, and I've always thought it would make a good tattoo, at least compared to such popular kanji as 竜 and 力.  But as I only have a basic understanding of Japanese, I wanted to check with some more experienced (preferably native) speakers to see how a tattoo of the character 縁 would be perceived--and by extension, how Japanese people would perceive me if I had that tattoo.

Once again, this is just a tentative idea, based on my limited understanding of the Japanese language and culture.  I'd appreciate any advice you might have for me!

ありがとうございます


----------



## Yameso

My first impression of such a tattoo would be like: "Why is it 緑？", because we don't associate this color with anything strong or masculine.

I'm just being curious, but why do you have this particular kanji in mind?


----------



## jbhden

Oh, sorry.  I should have given the kana..  It's not 緑 (みどり); it's 縁 (えん).


----------



## Yameso

Oh, sorry I misread it.

I'm not sure it's a good idea.

We normally associate 縁 with something to do with fate, which does not match my image of tattoos.
In Japan tatoos are not so common and we often associate them with bad guys, or even worse, with _yakuza _(gangsters). So if you happen to live in Japan, the idea of having a tattoo itself may not be advisable. 

Feel free to let me know if I'm beside the point.


----------



## Aoyama

> It's not 緑 (みどり); it's 縁 (えん).


a common mistake ...


> In Japan tatoos are not so common and we often associate them with bad guys, or even worse, with _yakuza _(gangsters). So if you happen to live in Japan, the idea of having a tattoo itself may not be advisable.


In Japan, tatooes are common (in a way) but NOT that kind (a single kanji or a word or a sentence written in Chinese/kanjis), rather elaborate designs/pictures, which I am sure you must know.
The last part is very true. Sporting a tatoo (or irezumi/刺青) will shut you out from swimming pools, public baths (sentou/銭湯) - a pity because this is where you can make friends in Japan-, hotsprings (温泉) etc.
Maybe an erasable tatoo ... ?


----------



## Ocham

I don't recommend 縁 as a tattoo kanji because it can also be read FUCHI, 
which means a RIM (of glasses) , an EDGE (of a pond) or a BRINK (of a cliff). 
Japanese people might be confused if they should see your tattoo. Even if 
they read it EN, they might associate it with 縁側(engawa＝ a kind of porch, 
veranda) or 縁台(endai＝a kind of bench).


----------



## jbhden

Thank you all for your feedback! 

At this point, I'm just curious to know whether you think many Japanese speakers would read 縁 as describing a "meaningful chance" to form lasting bonds, associating it with words/expressions such as 縁起 and 腐り縁.  That, of course, was my intended reading of the kanji and why I thought it profound enough to be a permanent tattoo.


----------



## Yameso

jbhden said:


> Thank you all for your feedback!
> 
> At this point, I'm just curious to know whether you think many Japanese speakers would read 縁 as describing a "meaningful chance" to form lasting bonds, associating it with words/expressions such as 縁起 and 腐り縁. That, of course, was my intended reading of the kanji and why I thought it profound enough to be a permanent tattoo.


 
I think we usually read 縁 that way, but as Ocham says, there are several other meanings we might associate with it.
(And some may misread it as I did, because there are several kanji characters that look similar to 縁. This looks kind of like an excuse for my previous mistake...)

If you wish to avoid ambiguity, I recommend you choose 四字熟語 instead of a single kanji. （四字熟語 is a phrase made up of four kanji characters, like 一期一会.）
Or a pair of kanji characters might be even better, if you prefer to use fewer characters.


----------



## wathavy

I think 絆(kizuna)　seems more suitable than 縁.
Well, I don't really know how others may feel about it.
Cheers.

By the way, I heard you can erase it ,when you need to, using laser ray.


----------



## Aoyama

仏縁 (butsu en) is also a possibility ...


----------



## Yameso

I vote for 絆. I think this one is awesome!



Aoyama said:


> 仏縁 (butsu en) is also a possibility ...


Yes, it is. 
But I feel it sounds way more religious than 縁 and might give the impression that you are keen on Buddism, rather than that you value interpersonal bonds. Of course the concept of 縁 itself has a lot to do with Buddism, but with 仏 its religious aspect is emphasized. (This is just my personal impression though.)
If you don't mind it, then 仏縁　is better than 縁　because you can avoid ambiguity. If you want something religious, 仏縁 is even better than 絆.


----------



## Uttanasana

I think 縁 is good for a tatoo, if it means something special to you.  仏縁 seems too religious?  It's only my opinion, though.

I love 一期一会 ; it has the same and more specific meaning so there's definitly no misunderstanding... But if you want to keep it like your own "code", I don't see why not to have one character 縁.  絆 is a good word too, but it means more like "a bond" or "a tie", so slightly different, maybe?

I have one point tatoo myself (and I'm a Japanese), and it's true sometimes it's a bit awkward in Japan but there are ways...  For me, tatoo is a reminder for something special to yourself, so I'd say you should choose something you feel strong about.


----------

